# Can anyone answer tbis question about egiftcards?



## Kekemcghee (May 5, 2021)

During pick ups and drive ups I've had multiple guests who did the "buy $100 in baby items get a $20 giftcard" deal on the Target App ask for us to make them a $20 giftcard, even though it took the amount off but they can't find the gift card. I'm fairly certain that they have to wait for the order to process but without proof or direction I can't do anything. Does anyone know anything about how these deals work, even better if theres somewhere I can find more about this process?

Thank you!


----------



## seasonaldude (May 5, 2021)

Kekemcghee said:


> During pick ups and drive ups I've had multiple guests who did the "buy $100 in baby items get a $20 giftcard" deal on the Target App ask for us to make them a $20 giftcard, even though it took the amount off but they can't find the gift card. I'm fairly certain that they have to wait for the order to process but without proof or direction I can't do anything. Does anyone know anything about how these deals work, even better if theres somewhere I can find more about this process?
> 
> Thank you!



Once the order is processed, the gift card will be added to their account in the Target app. So, don't give them another. To use it, they just need to add it to their wallet as a payment.


----------



## Anelmi (May 5, 2021)

It also comes via email. Mine has never loaded automatically to my app.


----------



## SallyHoover (May 5, 2021)

Kekemcghee said:


> During pick ups and drive ups I've had multiple guests who did the "buy $100 in baby items get a $20 giftcard" deal on the Target App ask for us to make them a $20 giftcard, even though it took the amount off but they can't find the gift card. I'm fairly certain that they have to wait for the order to process but without proof or direction I can't do anything. Does anyone know anything about how these deals work, even better if theres somewhere I can find more about this process?
> 
> Thank you!


It usually appears in less than 30 minutes (averager is probably 15-20 after pick up) but I always tell them it can take up to 2 hours.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (May 5, 2021)

SallyHoover said:


> It usually appears in less than 30 minutes (averager is probably 15-20 after pick up) but I always tell them it can take up to 2 hours.


This. When people ask about the gift card I say “it’ll be delivered to your email usually in the next hour or so, but it can take 24 hrs. If you don’t get it after that, target.com can help”


----------



## Kekemcghee (May 5, 2021)

Okay thanks everyone!


----------

